# Descoberta pirâmide subaquática entre a Terceira e S.Miguel



## Scan_Ferr (24 Set 2013 às 01:13)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/9j3fd6z5h8cVMiBr5sUa"]Descoberta pirÃ¢mide subaquÃ¡tica entre Terceira e SÃ£o Miguel - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Set 2013 às 03:13)

Realmente pelo mapa batimétrico que se vê no vídeo, parece impossível a estrutura ser de origem natural, é demasiado grande e perfeito! Espero que não se faça disto um "segredo" e assim que desvendarem o mistério a resposta seja divulgada.


----------



## cool (24 Set 2013 às 09:18)

Uma eventual explicação...

http://gd-geometriadescritiva.blogspot.pt/2013/09/piramide-subaquatica-nos-acores.html


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2013 às 09:21)

cool disse:


> Uma eventual explicação...
> 
> http://gd-geometriadescritiva.blogspot.pt/2013/09/piramide-subaquatica-nos-acores.html



Provavelmente a explicação mais lógica.


----------



## Oliveiraj (24 Set 2013 às 10:06)

Texto de Luis Gouveia:



> Ontem fui surpreendido pela notícia da extraordinária descoberta de uma pirâmide submersa algures ao largo da ilha Terceira. A descoberta foi-me revelada ao telefone por um amigo que me relatava a notícia de capa do Diário Insular (DI) do dia 17 de Setembro: Descoberta Marítima de Diocleciano Silva – Pirâmide Perfeita. Afinal o meu grande amigo não estava no gozo, como é habitual...
> 
> Li a notícia e analisei a respectiva fotografia com excessiva rapidez, reflexo da típica ansiedade causada por uma fenomenal revelação e, à parte de uma primeira sensação de “algo não bate certo”, deixei-me levar pelo entusiasmo romântico do que poderia perfeitamente revelar-se como a descoberta do século! Já não digo do milénio porque enfim, temos muito para andar...
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2013 às 10:23)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Texto de Luis Gouveia:



Eu acho que pode ser mais um pequeno vulção subaquatico do que outra coisa .... não estou a ver uma piramide aquatica, muito menos ao largo dos Açores, parece claro um erro do instrumento de navegação, ou melhor, uma imperfeição do modelo utilizado que dá ideia disso !


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Set 2013 às 10:56)

Não me tinha ocorrido quando li a notícia pela primeira vez, mas é obvio que faz muito mais sentido ser o tal erro de software. Um cone vulcânico, provavelmente, como o Aurélio propôs. Estranho é que o homem que supostamente descobriu a "pirâmide" não tenha chegado a essa conclusão, como navegador experimentado...


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2013 às 22:50)

> *Pirâmide subaquática ao largo da Terceira não existe*
> 
> Dados de alta resolução do fundo do mar, recolhidos pelo Instituto Hidrográfico, não revelam nenhuma elevação especial na zona onde foi reportada uma estrutura com 60 metros de altura.



Noticia completa:

http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/noticia/piramide-subaquatica-ao-largo-da-terceira-nao-existe-1608111


----------

